# Germany 2. Bundesliga 04.12. - 08.12.



## jack7845 (Dec 3, 2009)

Date: 04.12.09 
Game: Union Berlin – Energie Cottbus
Tipp: x2
Stake: 7/10
Odd: 1.86 (betfair)

I´m very confident that Cottbus will not lose this game. 

Union lost their last 3 games:

St. Pauli 	– 	Union 		3:0
Union 	– 	Kaiserslautern 	0:2
KSC		- 	Union			3:2

Cottbus with 2 victories in their last 3 games:

Cottbus 	-	Oberhause		3:0
Düsseldorf	-	Cottbus		2:1
Cottbus	-	München		1:0


Union missed 2 very important strikers:

-	Benyamina 13 games / 4 goals
-	Mosquera 11 games / 6 goals

H2H:

Cottbus – Union 2:1 -> 2004
Union – Cottbus 0:1 -> 2003

I expect a hot atmosphere and a full stadium (16.000 – 17.000 supporters) and a nice game. 

I think a draw or away win is very possible and the odd is very nice!

Good luck!


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 3, 2009)

The only pick I have a little doubt is  Cottbus, good luck!


----------



## gavind (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys, does Cottbus have any Fanpage? I was trying to look for one but I'm unlucky so far.


----------

